# Too much curing salt.



## cleveland (Mar 7, 2016)

I just started a brine for wet cured bacon. In the recipe I used it simply called for 1.5oz pink salt per gallon of water, so that's what I used. Now as I'm cleaning up I read on the packet of salt I used that it recommends half that for curing fish and fowl. The salt I used was Hi-Country wild game curing salt. Should I redo it before its too late or will it be fine?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

I would use whatever the cure package instructions say to use. It sounds like the recipe calls for cure#1. Since you used Hi-Country go by the instructions on the Hi Country package. I will also add that you can use up to 3 oz. of cure#1 in 1 gallon of water, and still be safe.

To be on the safe side I would hope Chef Jimmy J sees this & responds, if not PM him.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2016)

That is just regular Cure #1 packed with the Hi-Country label. The company probably just prefers less Cure for Fish and Poultry than some recipes call for, just over 1T, but both they and you are within safe usage levels. You are fine...JJ


----------

